
Programs with Common Sense (1959) [pdf] - azeirah
http://www-formal.stanford.edu/jmc/mcc59.pdf
======
jobigoud
For testing common sense in AI I like the field called "Winograd Schemas".

Type-questions:

\- The trophy doesn't fit into the brown suitcase because it's too small. What
is too small? [The suitcase/the trophy]

\- John couldn't see the stage with Billy in front of him because he is so
short. Who is so short? [John/Billy]

\- I poured water from the bottle into the cup until it was full. What was
full? [The cup/the bottle]

[http://www.cs.nyu.edu/davise/papers/WS.html](http://www.cs.nyu.edu/davise/papers/WS.html)

